# 1966 sqealing belt



## magnumea (Jul 30, 2015)

I took the power steering off of my '66 GTO with a 455 and put on the manual steering box and alternator bracket I took off of my then stock '65 45 years ago. Got tired of the leaking and wrong stops on the replacement "quick ratio" box and I kind of like the manual feel nowadays. I have a new Dayco 15535 belt on it with a 0.44" top width, and it squeals like a pig when I blip the throttle and worse, when I wind it out in second it squeals and keeps on squealing until I let off of the gas and the clutch. That tells me the belt is bottoming out in the grooves, but I can't find a wider belt that will fit. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Dayco belts are junk replace it with a Gates.
Check your water pump and alternator pulleys to make sure they roll freely.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

x2 on the different manufactured belts. Some of the aftermarket belts you get at the parts stores are narrower, I think the are metric in replacement dimensions, and do not seat correctly in the pulley grooves. I don't recall which belts I used, but they had a cogged top to them. I used those and never had any problems as mine would flip at high RPM's and I would get some squealing at times.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Thats a shame someone didnt put the right quick ratio box in it. I listed all the part numbers i used on here in a post to do it right. '96 Jeep Cherokee box has the correct 88 degree pitman swing built in it. Best upgrade i did that i can think of besides an OD trans.


----------



## magnumea (Jul 30, 2015)

You may be right about the metric conversion, PJ. Didn't think about that. And I put the box in it, B66, but the Advance Auto guys were clueless when they gave me the rebuilt Brand X box - which, I really wouldn't expect them to know about it, anyway. I really tightened up on the belt more than I like to and it's better. I'll check on a spec for deflection on it. Thanks.


----------

